# Call of Duty Warzone : DEV ERROR 5759 - Directx encountered an unrecoverable error



## prince_liman (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi guys
Im back with strange problems again
When im playing COD Warzone this error is Appear in the game while im in battle royale
i found something when im put the texture resolution to medium or high this error happen and when im put it on high its happen faster but at low its ok other options are not engaging i tried so many solutions but didn't help like removing afterburner n' riva tuner, -d3d11 and upgrading video drivers then optimizing 
my graphic is msi 1060 6g gaming x in hot days about 65 degrees and other games are perfect in the COD its perfect too but it's freeze and that error happen by the way my ram is 8 and cpu is a i3 9100f
PLZ help


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 14, 2020)

I think you have to stick with low settings unless you buy more ram. if its running fine on low settings, and then crashes as you go higher, im pretty sure its ram related. minimum specs for COD Warzone:  8gb ram, and recommended is 16gb.

Here are the minimum specs needed to play Call of Duty: Warzone:
OS: Windows 7 64-Bit (SP1) or Windows 10 64-Bit.
CPU: Intel Core i3-4340 or AMD FX-6300.
RAM: 8GB RAM.
HDD: 175GB HD space.
Video: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 / GeForce GTX 1650 or Radeon HD 7950.
DirectX: Requires DirectX 12 compatible system.


edit:

I was wrong, it is 12gb ram.  so if you can just slot in another cheap 4gb stick or 8gb stick you should be ok (make sure they go in right slights so Dual Channel stays active)

*Recommended Specifications*
Here are recommended Specs to run at 60FPS in most situations _*with all options set to medium:*_
*OS:* Windows 10 64 Bit (latest Service Pack)
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K or AMD Ryzen R5 1600X processor
*RAM:* 12GB RAM
*HDD:* 175GB HD space
*Video:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 / GTX 1660 or Radeon R9 390 / AMD RX 580
*DirectX:* Requires DirectX 12 compatible system
*Network:* Broadband Internet connection
*Sound Card:* DirectX Compatible










						Minimum and Recommended System Requirements for Call of Duty: Warzone Caldera on PC
					






					support.activision.com
				




so the take away is simple:  you need more ram. lol


----------



## prince_liman (Jul 14, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I think you have to stick with low settings unless you buy more ram. if its running fine on low settings, and then crashes as you go higher, im pretty sure its ram related. minimum specs for COD Warzone:  8gb ram, and recommended is 16gb.
> 
> Here are the minimum specs needed to play Call of Duty: Warzone:
> OS: Windows 7 64-Bit (SP1) or Windows 10 64-Bit.
> ...



But its a DirectX error i think it's about graphic card in other way i tasted other 16gb or 12gb ram required game and its just doing fine just some fram drops 
Check this out :


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 14, 2020)

This is a common error with this game; if you have gone through all the common Google solutions (update GPU drivers, update Windows, disable all overlays) and they don't work, then there's not much you can do. Basically the game engine is a creaky POS and Activision isn't interested in fixing it, because people keep buying their shitty games regardless of how shitty they are.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 14, 2020)

prince_liman said:


> But its a DirectX error i think it's about graphic card in other way i tasted other 16gb or 12gb ram required game and its just doing fine just some fram drops
> Check this out :



maybe try running the game as Admin? I dunno


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 14, 2020)

I started getting this error about a week ago after an update. Ive only gotten it a handful of times and it was usually when the game was loading up.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 14, 2020)

There are too many reports online for DEV ERROR 5759. Therefore, I agree with @Assimilator. Most likely a bug in the game*.*


----------



## prince_liman (Jul 20, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> There are too many reports online for DEV ERROR 5759. Therefore, I agree with @Assimilator. Most likely a bug in the game*.*


I really mad about this error 
There is no way 
Shit game


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 10, 2020)

had the same issue here and then.. it appeared, it went away... 


start with deleting the call of duty modern warfare folder under documents and look if it works (fixed my stuttering issues a few times now)

you could "force delete" it with geek uninstaller, delete your shader cache and DDU your drivers. 

reinstall it afterwards...

it is a weird situation but this might fix it.. if not there is another problem.


----------

